# who wants to help test a new TUG feature =)



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2008)

it MAY or may not involve classified ads/exchanges....its a secret =)

you must be a TUG member however.

first 25 of you to reply get to play!


----------



## Black Diamond (May 17, 2008)

*Let me in on the secret!!!*

I will check out your new features!!!

I would love to dig into another TUG adventure.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2008)

pm sent!  1 down  24 to go


----------



## Denise L (May 17, 2008)

*I'll try it*

Is it fun? Will it hurt?


----------



## casey2 (May 17, 2008)

*I'll give it a go*

Count me in.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Is it fun? Will it hurt?



2 down...23 to go!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2008)

casey2 said:


> Count me in.



3 and 4 down....21 to go!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2008)

issue 1: "contact member" link displays error...working on it.


----------



## urban5 (May 17, 2008)

I'll give it a try


----------



## jadejar (May 17, 2008)

I'll play!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2008)

18 slots left!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2008)

note 2...all ads do require manual approval...so if you dont see yours in search instantly...thats why.

I am approving them as I see them though...so any of them placed up till now should show up in search!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2008)

mongo need food...brb in 30min


----------



## GrayFal (May 17, 2008)

Okay, I am game....


----------



## arky (May 17, 2008)

*Sure*

Sign me up.  I need to get more active here anyway.


----------



## csudell (May 17, 2008)

Brian did an amazing job.  you should try it.


----------



## DaveNV (May 17, 2008)

Can I play, too?

Dave


----------



## ginnylbs (May 17, 2008)

*I will test it out - love new features*




BMWguynw said:


> Can I play, too?
> 
> Dave




Just send me the directions on what to do!!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2008)

14 slots left!

all of you above should have a pm with instructions!


----------



## rocketraj (May 18, 2008)

*i'm in too*

count me in

raju.


----------



## SDKath (May 18, 2008)

Me, me, me!  Put me down please!

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

and then there were 12!  (its like an idol thread!)


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

note 3....there is now no real limit on the description field...write as much as you want.  going to be a big change for those of you used to only being able to write 5 lines in the old program =)


----------



## debraxh (May 18, 2008)

Since this is top secret, I just have to play to find out what it's all about.  Count me in if you still need someone.

Debra


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

11 slots left!


----------



## inishbofin (May 18, 2008)

*I will try it*

Let me know what to do.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

10 slots...goin fast!


----------



## ajlm33 (May 18, 2008)

*TUG experiment*

Pick me, Pick me !


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

down to 9!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

please add some of the wish ads as well for testing! need as many as possible!


----------



## bailey (May 18, 2008)

Could be fun?!  Count me too.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

Selling like hotcakes...8 left!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

some of you have extremely creative descriptions in these ads =)


----------



## djyamyam (May 18, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

pm sent...7 left!


----------



## Andar (May 18, 2008)

I love to be your guinea pig, Can I play?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

pm sent...6 slots left!


----------



## In The Pink (May 18, 2008)

OH!  Me, please!  Me!  Me!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

gotcha!  5 left!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

ok...sleeptime for moi...can hardly keep my eyes open at this point.

can keep testing...but after now no new ads will get approved to be visible to you.

dont stop from posting them...ill of course approve them tomorrow and such.

also please pm me with feedback and comments on your experience so we can make it better for everyone!

and finally...when i get back tomorrow...the first 5 people who post expressing interest will get in on the testing! =)

thank you to all those who have played around sofar!  looks like everyone is extremely happy with what we have to give to you all!


----------



## jerseygirl (May 18, 2008)

I'd love to play too if you still have a slot available!


----------



## Jimbo (May 18, 2008)

Help?  I'd love to if you can still use some of it.


----------



## grest (May 18, 2008)

I'm willing!
Connie


----------



## tomandrobin (May 18, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## EAM (May 18, 2008)

*Me too?*

Did I make it under the wire?


----------



## Honeydew (May 18, 2008)

*I'll Try*

I'll try it....


----------



## jasfan (May 18, 2008)

*too late???*

I'm in!!!  Ooppss....I think I missed by 2.  Still wanna...


----------



## Victoria (May 18, 2008)

I like surprises - hope it's a good one!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

ok...everyone who has replied should have a PM...that should be plenty for our testing and many of you have uncovered some fantastic "glitches" we need to rectivy.

no dealbreakers or anything...just some usability issues that we need to fix before releasing it to everyone to avoid some confusion and make things work better!

Thank you very much to all that have participated!  the next announcement should let every single one of you join in the fun for real!


----------



## Linda74 (May 18, 2008)

I will, I will


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

note 4...known issue with points for sale ads not displaying the display name properly...working on it =)


----------



## pjrose (May 18, 2008)

Me too please!  I hope I'm not too late!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2008)

we reached the 25 tester limit earlier today sorry!

however they gave us exactly what we needed...there were about 2 dozen minor glitches we have to address (many of them already done) and then you will all get to play very soon!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2008)

note 5:

I have been getting some reports of some of you getting email notifications about your "Ads".

These are likely from the testing program vs any live ad you have on TUG...so if my theory is correct you should be able to log back into the testing program and view these messages (and reply to the individuals if so...or mark your ads as sold so they dont show up anymore)

please let me know if this is the case!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 22, 2008)

ok...one more round guys (and if a few more want to participate im game)

every piece of feedback you guys mentioned should be addressed...so please take another shot at doing everything you did before and hopefully you will see the changes we made based on all of your comments.

also the messages to other members should work..as well as you should be able to view your own and respond...so please do so (remmeber these are bogus ads...so pretend!)

Closer and closer to public release date!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2008)

one question for all of you who successfully submitted ads.

have any of you recieved spam relating to the ad?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2008)

I also need ONE member....first one to reply here wins.

This member needs to have a VALID timeshare for sale or for rent...and is willing to provide the info for it. (it will be public like a real ad)

Just want to test a few things out.  you will recieve the benefit of being the only TUG member who will have their ad actively advertised on the forums (in this thread) without it being removed.


----------



## Black Diamond (May 24, 2008)

*I will play this game of "GOING LIVE"*

Let the live ammo and shells hit me, I will take all the incoming shots and deals the real damage!!!

Let all or any of my posts become "Public Record" on the new site!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2008)

you should already have access...go submit a new ad but pretend you are posting it for real...ie all the info and such as if you really were posting the ad.


----------

